

How Many iPhones Will Apple Sell This Weekend? - flavmartins
http://allthingsd.com/20130919/with-two-new-models-how-many-iphones-can-apple-sell-in-a-weekend/

======
eugeneross
I'm willing to bet that the iPhone 5C doesn't surpass the original iPhone 5's
sales from a year ago.

